# MacBook overheating problem



## annebotterill-gmail (Oct 9, 2019)

whenever I run lightroom on my MacBook Pro it gets fiercely hot, even when I’m not doing any processing. Does anyone else have this problem and can anyone suggest how to overcome it. It seems to be a very resource hungry application.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 9, 2019)

Fiercely hot is ok as long as it’s not shutting down. That just means that Lightroom is utilising the computers resources, and since you paid for that spec, you’d be complaining if it didn’t use it. When you say you’re not using it, it may be syncing photos with the cloud or building previews in the background. If it carries on for hours without doing anything, then it might be worth investigating further.


----------



## annebotterill-gmail (Oct 9, 2019)

Thanks Victoria for your speedy and helpful response.  I understand what you’re saying but I don’t use the cloud and I don’t know yet how to do previews. It just seems to be the only programme which makes the Mac run hot.cheers.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 9, 2019)

Lightroom does much more complex stuff than most programs, so it’s not unexpected. A bunch of stuff will be happening in the background without you doing anything, but if it carries in for hours, we can help you figure out why.


----------



## annebotterill-gmail (Oct 9, 2019)

Thanks so much. I’ll start monitoring it and let you know. Cheers.


----------



## gol (May 27, 2020)

My MacBook Pro has been really overheating in the last few months when using Lightroom, when it was okay before.  Could it be that newer versions are more resourse-intensive than they used to be?  (Perhaps even Mojave could be pushing things harder?)


----------



## LRList001 (May 27, 2020)

gol said:


> My MacBook Pro has been really overheating in the last few months when using Lightroom, when it was okay before.  Could it be that newer versions are more resourse-intensive than they used to be?  (Perhaps even Mojave could be pushing things harder?)


Are the vents blocked?


----------



## clee01l (May 28, 2020)

LRList001 said:


> Are the vents blocked?



When is the last time you cleared out the dust bunnies from inside?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LRList001 (May 28, 2020)

clee01l said:


> When is the last time you cleared out the dust bunnies from inside?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If that is a question for me; about a year ago I took my laptop apart and vacuumed out all the cooling vents, but that was the first time in many a year.  I had noted the fan was running at higher speed and for longer than normal.  On desktops, I do so more frequently than once a blue moon.

On cameras, keeping dust off the sensor: regularly.


----------



## gol (May 28, 2020)

LRList001 said:


> Are the vents blocked?


I'm sorry to say I don't know.  I'll have to try to figure out how to take it apart and check.  Thanks.


----------



## gol (May 28, 2020)

clee01l said:


> When is the last time you cleared out the dust bunnies from inside?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Never!!  So it seems like a great idea to try it now.  Thanks.

Looks like I shall need some special tools ...


----------



## clee01l (May 28, 2020)

LRList001 said:


> If that is a question for me; about a year ago I took my laptop apart and vacuumed out all the cooling vents, but that was the first time in many a year. I had noted the fan was running at higher speed and for longer than normal. On desktops, I do so more frequently than once a blue moon.
> 
> On cameras, keeping dust off the sensor: regularly.



Not for you. Just to supplement your recommendation. 
Your housekeeping suggestions above are what I think is necessary here. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clee01l (May 28, 2020)

gol said:


> Never!! So it seems like a great idea to try it now. Thanks.
> 
> Looks like I shall need some special tools ...



Before I would start major surgery, I would start with a vacuum in all of the vents 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gol (May 28, 2020)

clee01l said:


> Before I would start major surgery, I would start with a vacuum in all of the vents
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


OK!


----------



## Califdan (May 28, 2020)

turn off and unplug the computer while vacuuming


----------



## gol (May 28, 2020)

Califdan said:


> turn off and unplug the computer while vacuuming


Oops ...


----------



## gol (May 30, 2020)

Too bad they don't make it easier to open up and blow out the dust ...


----------



## LRList001 (May 30, 2020)

That is a fluff caked machine!  Yep carefully vacuum it all out.  You can get a detail kit (for detailing cars) that fits on a regular vacuum cleaner.  It has two 'features':
1/  Small tools
2/  A system that has an airflow bypass, greatly reducing the 'suck' level at the small nozzle and brushes.

Detail kits are not expensive.  Make sure you get the dust off every fan blade.  Without a detail kit, an old toothbrush (soft)?  A small paint brush?

Watch out for static, if you have one, fit an anti-static strap.  Constantly ground the brush to yourself; if you don't have a strap, earth yourself.  In the UK the screws that hold the front plate of a socket (power outlet) are earthed (grounded), just touching the metal screw is usually sufficient.  (BTW, without a safety resistor, earthing youself this way can be dangerous, but should be fine for this level of static build-up unless you have a heart condition.)

(Air flowing over the brushes of the vacuum cleaner might gain a static charge.)


----------

